
How I built an augmented reality app with the Mapbox Unity SDK and ARKit - coloneltcb
https://blog.mapbox.com/how-i-built-an-augmented-reality-app-with-the-mapbox-unity-sdk-and-arkit-187d925b827
======
fenwick67
I don't really care about the AR part, but the Mapbox SDK for Unity looks very
cool.

[https://www.mapbox.com/help/unity-mesh-
pt-1/](https://www.mapbox.com/help/unity-mesh-pt-1/)

I can't help but imagine playing a game like PlayerUnknown's Battlegrounds in
environments generated from actual map data.

